# Good mommas



## SheepGirl (Apr 5, 2014)

Have a ewe or two that's been around long enough to be the mother of 10 or more lambs?

Tell us about her here


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 5, 2014)

I have my ewe who was born in 2006. My first sheep, given to me by my neighbor.

To date she has had 13 lambs...
2008 - single white ewe
2009 - white ewe, black ram
2010 - Twin black rams
2012 - white ewe, black ewe
2013 - two white ewes, white ram
2014 - two white rams, spotted ewe

This is her with her 2014 triplets.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 5, 2014)

My favorite old lady Jazz, aka Hickory Hill Jazz, has had 7 lambs in the 3 years I've had her and had 6 in the 3 years she was with her previous owner. She's a 2005 ewe but I don't know what her lambing record was like before her previous owner got her in 2007.

She has twins or trips every year, never has any birthing problems, milks like a cow and hers are always the fastest growing lambs in the flock. I've kept back many daughters and granddaughters and would be happy to have a whole flock of jacob sheep just like her.

She knows she's awesome too.


----------

